# Physical Agility Tests for pre-employment



## EMT7137 (May 26, 2021)

I recently tried taking the standard PAT to work on an ambulance and wasn't able to pass...I killed the cardio portion but could not lift the gurney with a patient into the ambulance.
Luckily this wasn't an all-or nothing for hiring; I've been given 90 days to re-test...am wondering if y'all have any advice  workouts or basic strength conditioning to meet minimum physical requirements withing 90 days? I am not a professional athlete or weight lifter or anything, I am just trying to work on am ambulance.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 26, 2021)

What is this "standard" PAT for ambulance work you speak of? I am unfamiliar with any known EMS PAT standard of any type.

Now in the Fire Rescue world, there is the standardized CPAT which is trademarked and generally accepted as an industry standard for many departments to relieve them of any potential legal concerns. However, the CPAT does not contain a gurney portion. And yes, some departments pick and choose and develop their own CPAT, however it is often very close to the established standard.


----------



## EMT7137 (May 26, 2021)

For reference it was for NorCal Ambulance...I don't want to risk disclosing confidential information of NorCal Ambulance so I will not post exactly what was on the test haha but it was basically a physical assessment testing if we would be able to meet the minimum physical requirements of the EMT position. It included getting out of the ambulance, carrying various amounts of weight, performing CPR, stuff like that. It was relatively short too, taking less that 15 minutes to complete. 
Would the physical ability test that ambulance companies may choose to give to EMTs at most ambulance companies be the same CPAT  that you are speaking of?


----------



## akflightmedic (May 26, 2021)

No, the CPAT is primarily used within Fire Rescue departments. You can google CPAT and find tons of information about what it entails, along with prep guides for sale. You can also find 1000s of Youtube videos about the CPAT, showing every phase of the test and how to train and prepare for it. You have 90 days to prepare for whatever your PAT was...that is more than enough time.


----------



## DrParasite (May 26, 2021)

there are plenty of different EMS PAT...many places are event putting all the information on youtube!


----------



## DrParasite (May 26, 2021)




----------



## EMT7137 (May 26, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> there are plenty of different EMS PAT...many places are event putting all the information on youtube!



good info, thank you


----------



## Emily Starton (Aug 5, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> there are plenty of different EMS PAT...many places are event putting all the information on youtube!


This video helps me with the basics.


----------

